# un avis sur www.ssllabs.com



## moderno31 (3 Mars 2020)

Bonjour,
J'aimerais savoir si quelqu'un a un avis sur 


> www.ssllabs.com



Après un développement logiciel web, je me demande si ce site est suffisant pour déterminer une note de qualité et conformité du logiciel.

Merci


----------

